# Don’t know how you guys in the deep south handle it



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been a much dryer year than the last 3 here, we actually could use some rain, but to add insult to injury it's humid as all get out. Sunday I drove the ZTR in the shop to change blades, changed three blades and greased it, used a 18 volt impact and a 20v grease gun, was still soaked clear thru and could have used a shower when done. Was out Monday morning and had the garden roto tilled and weeded before 8am, good old Troy Bilt 8hp, can run it one handed, took a shower after that and changed clothes. I've probably went thru five or six bottles of Visine already from sweat running in my eyes.

So, just how the heck do you guys in the humid south handle this crap? I'm counting the days till fall, can't wait till the first frost, wouldn't even mind some -40 this winter after sweating my *ss off most of this summer.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Simple. We either go swimming or we sit in the AC.

You get acclimated to a point. I will admit it was easy to adjust to SoDak winters. As long as you don't have your AC too low, the shock of the humidity is not so bad. If we absolutely have to be outside, we tend to move slower and pace ourselves.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grin and bear it is what my grandfather always said.

For me it helps to get out early each morning and allow my body to adjust one degree at a time. By 8 AM the sweat has soaked the clothes and you just go about your day.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> Simple. We either go swimming or we sit in the AC.
> 
> You get acclimated to a point. I will admit it was easy to adjust to SoDak winters. As long as you don't have your AC too low, the shock of the humidity is not so bad. If we absolutely have to be outside, we tend to move slower and pace ourselves.


Maybe, sharpened both chains for the Limbhog, was using an Oregon grinder, sweating like a pig standing own the shade pulling a handle.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Grin and bear it is what my grandfather always said.
> 
> For me it helps to get out early each morning and allow my body to adjust one degree at a time. By 8 AM the sweat has soaked the clothes and you just go about your day.


Nah, I hate smelling myself, I think I'd have a lot of three shower days down there.

The wife absolutely hates this weather as well, with her past cardiac issues she has to spend most of the day inside.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> So, just how the heck do you guys in the humid south handle this crap?


Just like you manage below zero weather when you must be outside.....you just deal with it. Set your mind to persevere and go on.

The two most humid places here in the South that I have been to was North of Baton Rouge, LA and down in dawgs neighborhood outside of Moultrie, GA. Both places it was so humid on those particular days that you could hardly breathe and were out of breath in 15 minutes. It was a effort just to walk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well thats just it, zero doesn't bother me, has to get really cold like below zero with a stiff wind before I even get the insulated coveralls out. Most of the winter I get by with a long john top and bottoms, a pair of blue jeans, a hoodie and an insulated flannel shirt, and I'm good to go, last winter I skipped the long john bottoms most of the winter.

I'll take your word though on the most humid places you've been, one reason we vacation in the UK, get to visit her family and little chance of breaking out in a sweat.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll take the humidity, because with it, you get a longer growing season and less chance of snow.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess we just get used to it.......past couple weeks have being the mid to upper 90s with humidity in the 60s during the middle of the day.....kind of sticky. The biggest complaint I have with our high humidity is it makes hay making very frustrating. I can deal with working in it when I have to.......just plan on being soaking wet in about 10 minutes. I will take heat and humidity any day over freezing temps.....can't even imagine what below zero would feel like and I don't care to find out.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not saying it's been humid hereabouts but my hygrometer rusted up so I replaced it with a rain gauge.

I work mornings and evenings, take a siesta in the afternoon. Day starts at 4 AM and ends at sunset.

My cousin and I were rebuilding my front porch last week. We quit about 9-9:30 each morning, sweat wet down to the knees. Lots of seeded watermelon to re-hydrate.

Ralph


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm like Tim. I try to start no later than daylight and get the heavy stuff out of the way before 9 if possible. Come back after 3pm and do what I wasn't able to do in the morning. Work in the shade as much as possible and stay hydrated. Like Mike says, pace yourself the rest of the time. Just deal with it, and of course, avoid gettin' upwind of folks, especially city females! The humidity is kinda tough sometime, especially right after a summer shower. My wife can't understand why I don't run in from the rain. I'd rather work through it if possible and take a break after it stops.


----------



## j_luken (May 27, 2016)

We moved down from South Dakota when I was a kid, I was more use to those winters then, but now I cannot handle anything less than 60 degrees without feeling like I am about freezing, but with that said I can't handle the days over 100 in Texas either, I can better than the cold though.

How the horse people in Texas handle it... years ago, working for a cutter, we had to be at work at 1 in the morning and then finish up about 11:30 a.m. to 12 before the heat totally set in. Like everyone else stated you just get use to it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

FarmerCline, below zero ain't as bad as it looks or sounds. If we compared freezing points, South Dakota's feels better than North Carolina.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I'll take the humidity, because with it, you get a longer growing season and less chance of snow.


Too much humidity ain't good for the row crops either, been scouting soybeans quite often, ready to spray for one fungus or another if required.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cold and humid sucks just like hot and humid. Zero with sunshine and low humidity feels a lot better than 25 to 30 with drizzle, snow or whatever. 95 and 20% humidity feels a lot better than 85 and 75% humidity. Unfortunately, southern Indiana has humidity almost year around.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Cold and humid sucks just like hot and humid. Zero with sunshine and low humidity feels a lot better than 25 to 30 with drizzle, snow or whatever. 95 and 20% humidity feels a lot better than 85 and 75% humidity. Unfortunately, southern Indiana has humidity almost year around.


Yep, I usually feel the coldest in March, just above freezing but everything is starting to thaw so high humidity.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If the humidity is low, I can deal with hot. If the dew point is like 60 or above, I'm working at a snails pace. I respect all of you in the Deep South with all of your heat, humidity, snakes, gators, and all the other vermin y'all keep down there. At least here the cold keeps the riff raff out.

Dad was stationed in Atlanta GA in the summer of '65 I believe, said after that he understood why all them southern boys went at a little slower pace. He said you have to!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'll take the humidity, because with it, you get a longer growing season and less chance of snow.


We get snow all winter. And humidity most of the summer.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> FarmerCline, below zero ain't as bad as it looks or sounds. If we compared freezing points, South Dakota's feels better than North Carolina.


 Maybe that's I freeze here when it gets in the low 40s? As cold as I get when it's 40 I just can't imagine how -40 would feel.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto what Tim and dubltrbl said....start at daybreak, heavy stuff out of the way by 10......but, when it's go time, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.....the other thing we do is "seek shade whenever possible" shade tree mechanics are abundant here, myself included. Drink, drink, drink......went through two shirts today and three showers....one to start the day, another around 11:30, then lunch.....and another after work....about 2 hours ago  today was maintanence day so a fairly easy day, greasing, changing fluids etc.....next cut about 20 days


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been feeling the heat worse this summer than usual, 3 cab tractors and either AC or fan broken in all of them.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I've been feeling the heat worse this summer than usual, 3 cab tractors and either AC or fan broken in all of them.


Stop and fix it. Doesn't take that long to replace fan. I know finding leaks in AC systems can be a pain sometimes. If I can't fix it I've got a couple of good AC guys that'll come and help me out within a day or 2.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've turned the commutator and made custom brushes for the fan once already and I don't think there is enough material to do it again. Not paying 700$ for the assembly at the dealer so I'll be a bit finding the right motor.

repairing too many other things to get into the other tractors right now. Did sprayer work this am and doing baler chain in a few min. Got pto seal to do later, then oil changes etc etc the list goes on and on.

Hoping to rake and bale 50 round bales this pm too.


IHCman said:


> Stop and fix it. Doesn't take that long to replace fan. I know finding leaks in AC systems can be a pain sometimes. If I can't fix it I've got a couple of good AC guys that'll come and help me out within a day or 2.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

A bit off topic but the Army has a cruel sense of humor...When I was in back in the early Eighties was stationed in Alaska, and the Army seemed to enjoy sending all the guys and ladies from the Southern States Al. Ga. Ar. Fl Sc. La. Tx. all the states that never/rarely ever see snow to Alaska. It is not right to send someone used to hot humid weather to where the winter temps can get to 70 below zero for long periods of time or it is so cold the water vapor in the air freezes forming ice fog. Used to spend four to six weeks living in those conditions in the middle of no where in a ten man tent.. Gotta love the Army lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I've turned the commutator and made custom brushes for the fan once already and I don't think there is enough material to do it again. Not paying 700$ for the assembly at the dealer so I'll be a bit finding the right motor.
> 
> repairing too many other things to get into the other tractors right now. Did sprayer work this am and doing baler chain in a few min. Got pto seal to do later, then oil changes etc etc the list goes on and on.
> 
> Hoping to rake and bale 50 round bales this pm too.


Kinda stupid what OEM goes for ain't it? You know, I know and anybody with half a brain knows that its lucky to have a quarter of what there asking in materials in it. Helll more like a tenth of what there asking, just everybody has to get their cut except the farmer, we get whats left if anything.

Can't remember what AGCO wanted for the blower motor for my baling tractor, got mine from Harold Electric for a third of what AGCO wanted.

Makes me wonder if they think well its hotter than hell/colder than hell, better bump the price up on that for awhile until the weather is more temperate.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Been a much dryer year than the last 3 here, we actually could use some rain, but to add insult to injury it's humid as all get out. Sunday I drove the ZTR in the shop to change blades, changed three blades and greased it, used a 18 volt impact and a 20v grease gun, was still soaked clear thru and could have used a shower when done. Was out Monday morning and had the garden roto tilled and weeded before 8am, good old Troy Bilt 8hp, can run it one handed, took a shower after that and changed clothes. I've probably went thru five or six bottles of Visine already from sweat running in my eyes.
> 
> So, just how the heck do you guys in the humid south handle this crap? I'm counting the days till fall, can't wait till the first frost, wouldn't even mind some -40 this winter after sweating my *ss off most of this summer.


Welcome to our world...

Like I tell the BIL up in your area, when I was row cropping, I'd go out to grease the picker at 7 am-- it'd already be over 90 degrees and most days I'd sweat clear through a shirt before I even got off the porch...

THAT is humid...

I always have a little towel or rag tucked over my belt to wipe the sweat off my face and hopefully get it before it gets in my eyes.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Kinda stupid what OEM goes for ain't it? You know, I know and anybody with half a brain knows that its lucky to have a quarter of what there asking in materials in it. Helll more like a tenth of what there asking, just everybody has to get their cut except the farmer, we get whats left if anything.
> 
> Can't remember what AGCO wanted for the blower motor for my baling tractor, got mine from Harold Electric for a third of what AGCO wanted.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they think well its hotter than hell/colder than hell, better bump the price up on that for awhile until the weather is more temperate.


I'd be finding something close and making it fit before I spent that kind of money...

Later! OL J R


----------

